# gpu-z can check MXM type?



## kiba208 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello. I want to know about MXM type GPU on notebook. Can GPU-Z check this?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2009)

not at the moment, what would you like to know ?


----------



## kiba208 (Oct 16, 2009)

because VGA Card on notebook or netbook have 2 type of VGA
- nVidia or ATi onboard
- MXM

So, I want to know
- VGA card support or not support? (Yes/No) <If onboard will not supported MXM>
- (If supported) Type of MXM (MXM I, MXM II, MXM III, MXM IV)

Thank you for reply.


----------

